

Problems with dx.doi.org on January 20th 2015- what we know - mlinksva
http://crosstech.crossref.org/2015/01/problems-with-dx-doi-org-on-january-20th-2015-what-we-know.html

======
mlinksva
Noticed in
[https://lists.wikimedia.org/pipermail/wikimedia-l/2015-Janua...](https://lists.wikimedia.org/pipermail/wikimedia-l/2015-January/076565.html)

> the DOI resolver site went down today because they apparently forgot to
> renew the domain, and the author of this blog post from CrossRef (who runs
> it) suggests relying on _us_ for persistent identifier stability [...] He
> notes "the “persistence” [of persistent identifiers] is the result of a
> social contract" \-- indeed.

------
dublinben
When is a uuid not a uuid? When you can't actually resolve it.

